
Voyage’s first self-driving car deployment - gwintrob
https://news.voyage.auto/voyages-first-self-driving-car-deployment-29c7688c6a1
======
KKKKkkkk1
dupe. /s
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X_d3MCkIvg8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X_d3MCkIvg8)
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cdgQpa1pUUE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cdgQpa1pUUE)

